# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #122 Distinction in Speech and Action.

## Admin

Aphorism #122 Distinction in Speech and Action.

By this you gain a position in many places and carry esteem beforehand. It shows itself in everything, in talk, in look, even in gait. It is a great victory to conquer men's hearts: it does not arise from any foolish presumption or pompous talk, but in a becoming tone of authority born of superior talent combined with true merit.

More...

----------

